# 3 rb's



## ZzpiranhaZz (Jul 8, 2003)

i was just looking at a picture of a thread before some ones growth of a rhom and he said he noticed a little bit of fin rot on him and 1 of my 3 rb's has that same thing what is it caused by and how do i get rid of it. is it harmful? Another question is, is my stereo in my room harmful for my piranha's? im thinking that the bass will up set them?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Fin rotts are most caused by stress. This matter should be dealt with ASAP for it can spread quickly through out the fin, making it fall off and CAN KILL your fish.

Where is your stereo located? Unless its right in front of your tank or on top of it, vibrations from the bass would be the reason to stress out your fish


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

your p's fins are rotting probibly because of REALLY BAD water quality. thats usualy what causes it. do a 40% water change and clean your filters, add some aquarium salt too.

the bass from your stero can strees out your fish. they have good hearing and are really sensitive.


----------



## ZzpiranhaZz (Jul 8, 2003)

i got the piranha's three days ago and i think he had it sense i got him but not sure and the stereo is located on the other side of the room and i have not used it sense i have had them


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

whats the tank size and how big are the p's? they can posibly just be stressed from the move.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I remember reading that stero vibrations does not affect the fish because its at a different frequence?


----------



## ZzpiranhaZz (Jul 8, 2003)

the biggest 1 is about a inch and a half and the middle 1 is about 1.25 inch and he's the 1 with the fin rot. there in a 10 gallon tank. they are trying to bite each other so with in the next week im going to move them to a 55


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> I remember reading that stero vibrations does not affect the fish because its at a different frequence?


 i dont see how the vibration on the glass doesnt affect the piranhas "peace and quiet" .


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Movement or vibrations of the glass (caused by tapping it, for example), will send tiny pressure waves through the water. These are picked up by fish's lateral line, and if they are powerful enough, they can cause an involuntary muscle contraction, which causes the fish to move suddenly (defense mechanism). Too much of this can cause stress.

*_Moved to Disease, Parasites and Injury Forum_*


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

I am not sure wether high volume music/bass stress out fish, but you definately know it can't be doing any good... I suggest keeping the stereo at moderate volume levels if it is the same room as your P's.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

my fish have never shown signs of stress from my music.

heres a handy fin rot link


----------

